# Tagless Label manual pad printer VS ?



## TellMe (Aug 16, 2017)

*What is the best equipment to use for tagless t-shirts*

Hi,

I am looking for a machine that will print my tagless labels on tri blend t-shirts materials of 50% cotton 25%rayon, 25% polyester. I Manually is probably the cheapest way to go. BUT what and where can I get one for the best dollar.

Thanks


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: What is the best equipment to use for tagless t-shirts*

What about heat transfers?


----------

